# Ginger's acting like a goat !!!!



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

My ND Ginger, Has NEVER acted like a goat ( rub her horns, head butt something,)
But yesterday and today she is rubbing her horns , and head butting everything 
( her feed bowl, the fence , small trees and the ground etc. ) She also is sooo
bucky that our little dog ( her best friend ) cant go visit her because ..  she tries to mount him  and she tries to spray like a buck ! :roll: 
Is it her hormones ? Any response is appreciated !!!! :help:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Heehee. How old is she? I've had mine mount each other before but never try to spray. Is she going into heat? Or maybe another doe is going into heat. :shrug: The whole "life finds away" frog speech from Jurassic Park comes to mind... :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

mrs. lam ,She's 1yr 5months ,I hoping she's pregnant !! :greengrin: Yes, she was trying to spray like a buck !! She's supposed to kid 1st week of Sept. :hair:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear she is acting like a goat! I hope she is bred for you and has :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I have seen females try to spray like a buck, more than once. For some reason, I am not as quick to jump to the side when it is a she doing it ... :crazy:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> I have seen females try to spray like a buck, more than once. For some reason, I am not as quick to jump to the side when it is a she doing it ... :crazy:


Well, She wasn't Spraying urine, she was just acting like she was . She looked like my buck ! :shrug: :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Glad to hear she is acting like a goat! I hope she is bred for you and has :kidred: :kidred: !


Yes, for a while I thought I had a dog !!! :laugh: Yes :kidred: :kidred: would be great, As long as momma and babies are fine I wouldn't mind :kidred: :kidblue: :greengrin:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

GingersMaMa said:


> Trollmor said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen females try to spray like a buck, more than once. For some reason, I am not as quick to jump to the side when it is a she doing it ... :crazy:
> ...


 :greengrin: Well, she has nothing to spray with ... (and it is not urine, it's full with little swimming things - will this be deleted? I am still unsure about what the forum rules really mean)
I have also had a couple of hermaphrodites, "in-betweens". They sprayed all right, but backwards, and got somewhat muddy under the tail.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:greengrin: Well, she has nothing to spray with ... (and it is not urine, it's full with little swimming things - will this be deleted? I am still unsure about what the forum rules really mean)
I have also had a couple of hermaphrodites, "in-betweens". They sprayed all right, but backwards, and got somewhat muddy under the tail.

I thought when a buck sprays his legs and beard it was with urine ? 

I know she hasn't anything to spray with :greengrin: I was referring to what you wrote - 
I have seen females try to spray like a buck, more than once. For some reason, I am not as quick to jump to the side when it is a she doing it ... :crazy:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Ohhhhh, I need pictures of this little girl  I have read about her, but never seen her :greengrin: 

got any????? :wave:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's some :greengrin:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wonderful! Especially the one indoors. Who said goats were not dogs?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

She did good inside ! She only had one mistake, and that was my fault . She still wonders why she cant come inside ! :ROFL:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh she is SUPER CUTE! She looks like a little stuffed animal! Just precious :clap:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you ! I love her so much  ! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....she is a cutie...  

Yep....the Heading butting... riding...ect... is acting like a goat.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww....she is a cutie...
> 
> Yep....the Heading butting... riding...ect... is acting like a goat.... :wink: :greengrin:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: Our poor dog was like ' What's wrong with you !' :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: Now that is funny... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's cute


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks :greengrin:


----------

